# Lady Issues - Birth Control Etc



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a quick question - is anyone on continuous birth control and if so what is it and how do you find it? 

I'm on a scheduled break from the pill but as usual my period is being a little bleep and I'm thinking...hang on....I really don't want this to be happening when I have a LO to take care of quite soon and frankly if I can get out of having periods altogether, I will.

My concern is switching to something new and turning into the Hormone Queen from Hell whilst this happens which could roughly coincide with meeting LO. I was a bit emotional going on to the pill I'm on now (microgynon 30) at the start of the year but did level out after a bit.

I have endo if that assists but at last 'look' it was mild so I don't think surgery will be considered, but the pain levels I experience with it are anything but mild (cramps so bad I nearly throw up).

So if anyone can assist me on my quest to sort the plumbing out that would be great!  

LilyElf


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

My 15 year old niece suffers with her periods and recently went to the docs about a combination of things, including this, and was told that no woman should have to suffer that badly these days... Which was one of the things that prompted me to go and see my doc about going back on the pill... Reason 1 I guess was to stop pregnancy, but the other main reason was to ease my symptoms! She was prescribed Mefanemic (sp?) Acid which should reduce flow and pain...

I'm now on Cerazette, a Progesterone Only pill (POP) which stops ovulation and (fingers crossed) can have the happy side affect of stopping periods completely...

Check back over this thread again for some more musings: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306281.30

If this doesn't suit me I'm going back with the express thought in my head of stopping my periods, or at least drastically reducing the flow and pain associated. My next one is due the same day as Matching Panel but I'm praying the pill works it's magic and I don't come on...


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Lily Elf,

I'm not sure what you have tried but I have suffered with Endo since my teens. After numerous surgeries, the below measures have given me the longest spell with normal period pain levels. It took a few months to know if definately worked but now if I deviate from this for a few weeks then I quickly get my pain back (and horrendous bleeding). I've researched this via the Endo society.

Diet - Only drink organic milk and red meat where possible
Stop or greatly reduce the use of tampons
Avoid Ibuprofen and other NSAID type drugs for pain relief (again where poss)
For painkillers I've found Feminax Ultra from the pharmacy to be a miracle drug - I can't remember the active ingredient but it is awesome with no bad side effects for me.

Before this I suffered awful pain, nausea from taking too many painkillers and soaked through clothes with heavy flow. I also had Endo on places that could not be operated on after one if my miscarriages so at bad times I swear by a Tens machine.

I would highly recommend looking at diet and researching some of the above and see what helps. Otherwise a treatment if Zolarex (bring on a temp menopause) was also a fab period (no pun intended) for me as the flushes etc were a doddle to deal with as opposed to all the other symptoms I had.

I watched the other thread and amazed how many of us Adopters/Adopters to be have Endo.

Good luck and feel free to pm me if you have any Qs about where I found this info.

X


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Ooh, that reminds me, I had a hilarious but informative discussion on a completely unrelated forum once about Mooncups.  The theory being that because they sit lower down in the vagina they help with cramps.  I have noticed that as soon as I use a tampon the cramps start in earnest.  I tried the Mooncup but the removal was a bit off putting, despite so many women using them with no issues...


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Gertie and Auntie Katie

Gertie, I did do 'The Endometriosis Diet' for a while http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recipes-Endometriosis-Diet-Carolyn-Levett/dp/0955678501
and I have to say it did help a LOT....but it was unsustainable as basically cut out everything. I was left eating grass  It was no sugar, wheat, dairy, meat and also certain veggies had to be cut out. DH did it with me and we both lost weight and were faint with hunger most of the time! I think we were allowed chicken but only organic. I eat a lot of quorn though and don't eat huge amounts of meat as a rule.

I'm thinknig maybe I should back to a version of it? If you could pm me where the info came from that would be fab as I hadn't read about the reducing tampons / not using ibruprofen bit....intruiging!

Thanks x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Lf how about a coil it helped massively with my pain prior to my hysterectomy.  I didn't have any horrible side effects with it either.   endo it certainly is the blight of our lives xx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Have been reading these threads with interest...
I too have endo with at times severe cramps and heavy bleeding. But lately I've also been feeling PMT ish mid cycle and think I really need to try and sort myself out.
To be honest for years I've just suffered and continued with life as best I could but now I'm realising I could do something to help  
Recently tried Angus Cactus but this resulted in heavy mid cycle bleeding so have stopped now, brought some evening primrose oil today, any body had improvement with this?! 
C S xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

I suffer 'mild' endo too and got taken off the combined pill due to migraines. I had the coil fitted last February and it was the best thing ever. Highly recommend it for endo pain too xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not on the pc so can't find the article but I did find this link and combines a lot if my findings. Some if its not been proven but in my mind it so worked (and I had tried every medical remedy).
http://www.thewomenssurgerycenter.com/endometriosis.htm

LilyElf - I think I could only cope with the Endo diet for 2weeks but kept to my version above all these years.
I also was told about cabbage being really useful to mop up the excess oestrogen at the first half of cycle (can assist pms type of problems along with vit E & Evening primrose oil) but the oestrogen feeds the Endo and causes more growth is one theory).
X


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

just to add,  i too am on cerazette and after 3 months i can honestly say it has changed my life. i have gone from 14 day long hideous periods to almost none. it's a winner for me but i do appreciate that everyone is different so you'd have to experiment to see what works for you.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

crazyspaniel said:


> Have been reading these threads with interest...
> I too have endo with at times severe cramps and heavy bleeding. But lately I've also been feeling PMT ish mid cycle and think I really need to try and sort myself out.
> To be honest for years I've just suffered and continued with life as best I could but now I'm realising I could do something to help
> Recently tried Angus Cactus but this resulted in heavy mid cycle bleeding so have stopped now, brought some evening primrose oil today, any body had improvement with this?!
> C S xx


I have used starflower oil in the past which is a lot stronger than primrose oil and did a better job for me than the primrose oil x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't think the coil would word for me just in terms of having it inserted / removed because I'm really awful at gynae related things. Having a smear puts me in a state of anxiety for ages and I don't cope at all...doctors hate women like me   I have to take my DH with me just for blood tests! 

I just want something to stop my periods completely I think. It's not like I need them!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily I am exactly the sam. I had mine in during a laparoscopy so I wasn't at all brave either. Cerazette is good I had this before and after hysterectomy to control the pain. I can't remember if it stopped it such a long time ago since I had my last period. 
Will say I have had to get a whole lot braver since bubba came along but still wish dh hand was there to squeeze to death. 
Speak to gp I am sure they will help xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Mycrogynon is pretty evil to go onto.  It's a cheap pill which is why it's the default on, but of all the pills it generally has the worst effect on you hormone wise.  If you're coping OK with that it's unlikely - although not impossible - another one will have a worse effect on you.  I've tried a few and can't take any of them, but cerazette did deal with the awful periods issue straight away.  Made me completely mental too, sadly, but the periods were fine.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww bless you. My supervisor has it inserted/removed under general.  You could always speak to your doctor if all else fails and you do decide to have one


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Lots of ladies on cerazette so I will investigate further....


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Check out the depo injection, stopped my periods and reduced endo pains too. I had a bit of weight gain tho and its no good for people who plan to ttc soon as can affect fertility for  a year or so after. But if not I couldn't recommend it highly enough. One injection every 3 months. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I second the vote for the depo. I had to have it more frequently than the 12 weeks, and still bled, but loads less than before.

In reality you should have 4 bleeds a year to keep your womb healthy and prevent cancer. It's perfectly ok if you don't bleed on the coil or depo, but with the pill you must only do 3 months back to back before having a break.

I found the mini pill horrific and made my endo worse, in reality the depo is the best thing I've found. Though Prostap was amazing, they can only give it you in the short term and it doesn't get rid of endo, just stops it bei aggravated for a while.

It might be worth requesting to see a gynie tho - if you haven't had a lap in a while it could be really helpful and they could put the coil in at the same time. 

With the endo diet I just do the avoiding dairy/wheat/soya/caffeine thing in the week before I'm due, and when I'm on - it does help.  

If you just stay on the pill mefanamic acid is good for pain and tranexamic acid for bleeding. Alternatively taking low dose norethisterone is sometimes good, but not for everyone.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloudy, before they took me off the pill for my migraines, I was on it back to back for years and my doctor said there is no evidence that it causes any problems being on it for so long without a break.  Some of the advice we all get is so conflicting isn't it.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been told to just keep taking mine without a break... I do have to go back to see the doc once I am near the end of my third packet, just to see how I am getting on and check my BP..


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah I had to go every 3 months. Definately helped and not having a bleed was bliss


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

My doc told me that new research has had docs recommending back to back pills for end suffers. The trouble with the pill is the packets are 21 pills, so 3 packs = 63 day, I have a 28-30 day cycle so effectively only miss a couple of months of bleeding. I'll end up having 6 periods a year instead if 12 if I do 3 packs then break which is good, but I'd still rather shave it down lower than that.

AuntieKatie is that permanent back to backing or do you ever break and I'd so how often?  Depo shot sounds good; I'm not bothered about the fertility element as that ship has likely sailed! How long did folks take to stop bleeding on that and when people say irregular bleeding what was that like? Full periods or spotting? I've spotted a lot at first with the pill and only managed to run 2 packs together twice so far before the spotting has forced me to have a break. This month I plan to do 3. I want to sort the whole period thing out but I'm being placed with LO in the next 4-5 weeks and don't want to upset the apple cart hormone-wise whilst that is going on. I only went back on the pill in Jan/Feb havibg last been on it pre-marriage hence trying to work it all out.

Maybe I should go depo once settled....my concern really is the irregular bleeding, spotting is ok, but I like to know when my period is coming and I'm worried it will come too often or something.......


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lily, mine was continuous back to back for well over a year.  Only had to stop because of my migraines otherwise I'd have carried on forever


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It always frustrates me when doctors say it's ok to not have a period if you're an endo sufferer. A big reason why endo women don't statistically have a much higher incidence of uterine cancer is because a lot of us will have a hyst before we reach the age where it's likely to happen: but not all of us will. However, check out Macmillan and Cancer Research and all scientific research links lack of periods, high oestrogen, long periods, and hrt (which a lot of us had when having gnrh treatment), and it all indicates an increased risk.

I'm not trying to scare monger, I'd love never to have a period again ever, but I'd rather be here and in pain than the alternative! 

Lily - you can take 4 packs back to back, sorry meant to say that but used that, not tri-cycling! I was the same too with migraines from the pill. With depo I found i started bleeding 8 weeks after every injection so started having it every ten weeks which meant I bled from week 8 to the end of week 1 - if that makes sense! However, it wasn't like an awful painful heavy period, it was just a bit of cramp and mild bleeding - heaven for an endo sufferer!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it's different because I'm taking the mini pill, the Progesterone only.  So no oestrogen and I take 28 pills in a pack back to back...  I'm due on 6 June (Matching Panel date) so I am just   it works as it should and I don't get a bleed like normal or I'll be drugged up for the day   

I'm thinking that I feel more hormonal than normal, but that might be my imagination, or it could be the pill, so am hoping that settles down over the next month or so. x


----------

